# EC fine but eggs not matured



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi all

Just completed my 3rd ivf all went well until EC, hormone was good thru out treatment, no over stimulation. On day of egg collection (28th apr) retrieved 11 follicles all with eggs . 

Was told on same day that the eggs had not matured, we do not know what happened and doc is baffled also. 

have any ladies gone thru similiar experience, i'd be grateful for any feedback and advice.

good luck for anyone currently going thru ivf at the moment.

hope171


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,on my 2nd go of ivf I had eggs retrieved(cant remember numbers) but had about 3 that were mature and only 1 fertilsed.So the plan was on 3rd go to leave me stimmin for a day longer (to mature eggs).Anyway on 3rd go i was left to stim day longer and then nurse decided to do blood tests  after 13 days of stimmin (i think cos lining was about 17mm and i had a lot of follicles though some below 10) anyway they decided this time high risk of ohss cos e2 levels 47000 therefore awaiting fet after 3 mths cos no fresh et for me.Either way cant win, such a nightmare these last 2.Not doing it again after ive used fet.


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

hi Iconn

thanks for your reply.

I'm going to start my next ivf in August , do you think i should just leave it in the hands of the doctor. He said he would make some changes to the next IVF.

I was just concerned about why they hadnt matured in  the first place. I was also concerned about the trigger injection i used. (Just worried about every and disapointed)
Iconn i also noticed after EC i have discomfort in my stomach,did you have this after egg collection? My egg collection was on Thursday 28th April.

Cheers
Hope 171


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Hope 171

I had my EC on the 27th April 8 eggs collected only 1 fertilized the rest too immature. I'm not sure what happened but they were trying to improve my egg quality but managed to make things worse, my first cycle I had 16 eggs 8 fertilzed four were immature. I hope your clinic can help you find the right amount of drugs for you. I know how you feel   . I'm going to change clinics if this go is unsuccessful as I have lost a bit of trust with my consultant. I'm looking to find one that will let me stim for as long as I need to rather than adjusting my drugs around my EC date. I really hope your next go is succesful and you get a lovely BFP.
salx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Hope71-Well I wouln't leave it solely in consultants hands because obviously they are the experts but if you read up on anything you can also contribute to your treatment plan, because I did with the 3rd go otherwise It would ave been cancelled only I had read something and put that to them and now I have 5 really good embies in freezer.My eegs ended up being blamed for them not maturing  which was a shock to me and tbh I dont think i believe.I think aug is too early to start cos I dont thinkl your body would be ready but im prob wrong.I dont know about stmach discomfort cos I was ok after about 3 days but it depends on each individual suppose.
sallblade-my 2nd go was similar to yours but improved on 3rd go.


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Icon

Thanks for your replay. Thanks for the advice. Apart ftom the Fertility Friends website for information which i look through regular. Any other information that would be good to look at? I am going into the local book shops in London this weekend and also be checking any info on the internet that might help me.
As for the treatment to start again in August,i will have a chat with Consultant and Hubby before i make this decision. I have a follow up consultation next week.

When are you starting your next treatment?

Look after yourself. 

Cheers 
Hope 171


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Salblade

Thanks for your email
My consultant said he would make some changes to my next treatment. You feel helpless in their hands and end up just praying for a good result.
When are you going to start your next IVF? Keep me updated when you change Clinics and good luck with your new consultant.  
I hope to start my next IVF in August (that's if my body is ready)

Take care 
Hope I71


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi ladies


Hi Iconn it's so nice to know that things can improve. It gives me hope.


Hi Hope 171 I hope you're ready to start in August all clinics are different to how long they make you wait. I can't plan too much at the minute because even though my last go was a disaster, my one little embie did make it and I'm now on the 2ww. My test day is next thursday but I had to have a plan of action for next time. It's so hard to put your trust in someone else, that's why we're looking at changing, if it had been my first time it would have been different, but I wouldn't trust them to make the right decisions anymore. I will be looking at September to start again if I can get everything sorted.
salx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

On my attempt at ivf just recently i had 17 eggs collected and only 2 fertilised as the rest were immature - some how I still managed to get pg.  But I did read that making the follies a little bigger and having a larger trigger shot can help things for the future xx


----------

